# 5DMkIII - Lens Image Stabilisation (for video) Question



## Hill Benson (May 21, 2012)

Hi All,

I just wanted to ask this question regarding shooting video with a 5DMkIII and an EF28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM with IS turned on.

I'm wondering if the Image Stabilisation is actually being activated or not as Stabilisation only begins when the shutter is half pressed in photo mode (isn't it)? If so, does the 5Dmkiii trigger the Stabilization regardless of the half shutter press when shooting video or do I have to adjust a setting somewhere in camera?

Any info regarding this would be appreciated. I'm primarily a stills shooter with an increasing interest in shooting more video.


----------



## samueljay (May 21, 2012)

The 5D will record video with IS enabled if it is switched on the lens  You should be able to hear it going


----------



## Hill Benson (May 21, 2012)

samueljay said:


> The 5D will record video with IS enabled if it is switched on the lens  You should be able to hear it going



Thanks for the comment samueljay. It's good to know I'm not missing a video setting somewhere.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 21, 2012)

Not a fan of IS for video and I see it's use as limited, for several reasons:

The slow shutter benefit is negated by the use of 1/50th or 1/60th at the minimum (1/30th if you ignore the 180 rule)

It's not been designed for video use, and so can be a little aggresive in it's corrections. Video cameras that feature IS (and most serious ones do not) often have a 'soft' is mode.

It becomes less effective the more telephoto you become, video is contiguous, current canon lens IS was not designed for this, in video you are more likely to want to pan or tilt (if you tilt then IS is useless, and can actually interfere with intended video movements) and if you forget to switch it off when you mount the camera on a tripod then you get seasick inducing drifting at 1080p on your nice 50' tv.

I would concentrate on keeping the camera steady, by use of a tripod or a video monopod at the very least (video monopod has a ball and socket foot!) where possible especially with longer focal lengths, other good solutions are things like manfrotto fig-rigs. I'm not a fan of the larger rigs some folks like.

If you shoot video and stills then by all means use the IS for your stills, I just wouldn't bother with it for video at all. If you have a choice of a faster aperture lens vs one with IS, then I would always say, the faster aperture lens.


----------



## Axilrod (May 21, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The slow shutter benefit is negated by the use of 1/50th or 1/60th at the minimum (1/30th if you ignore the 180 rule)



What in the hell does shutter speed have to do with the 180 rule? Is there another 180 rule that isn't related to camera positioning?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 21, 2012)

@Axilrod *Just you calm yourself there Axil* 


> What in the hell does shutter speed have to do with the 180 rule? Is there another 180 rule that isn't related to camera positioning?



Yes there is.

The 180 rule in film-makers lingo refers to the shutter angle, which is derived from the old mechanical circular shutters in movie cameras. A 180 position meant that the exposure duration would be half the duration of each frame. So for a 24fps film the exposure time would be 1/48th. This assists the illusion of the perception of motion. And the rule is still largely held today for moving pictures, unless for specific special effect.

My basic point was that in movie shooting (see the OP) as you don't have the full range of shutter speeds available to you, the primary benefit of IS - enabling to hand hold at slower shutters - is to a large extent, negated. 

So thats what the hell shutter speed has to do with the 180 rule, since you ask.


----------



## Axilrod (May 26, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @Axilrod *Just you calm yourself there Axil*
> 
> 
> > What in the hell does shutter speed have to do with the 180 rule? Is there another 180 rule that isn't related to camera positioning?
> ...



Lol I'm sorry man I didn't mean for that to come across the way it did, "what the hell does shutter speed have to do with the 180 rule" was just what I was thinking in my head bc I was confused. For a second I thought that I had been using the 180 rule for something that didn't actually have anything to do with the rule and was worried about all the times I used it. But now I know what the 180 degree shutter rule is. I mean I always knew to use a shutter speed that was 2x the fps, but I wasn't aware of the technical reasons didn't know it had a name, so thanks for clarifying. I've seen your responses, you clearly know what your talking about and I didn't mean to make it sound like I was being condescending and questioning your information. 

By the way I've been meaning to mention that I love your SN, he was one of my favorite characters from any show, ever; (in reference to Vito): "AIDS?!, Tony: NOBODY'S GOT AIDS, I DON'T WANT TO HEAR THAT WORD IN HERE AGAIN! And how about "he killed 16 Czechoslovakians, the guy was an interior decorator." (Christopher): His house looked like S___." Man I miss that show, and I still argue with fools that didn't get the ending pretty regularly. Not many shows have come around that I loved that much since then, Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones is as close as it's gotten for me. I have a feeling you probably have already, but if you haven't seen Breaking Bad check it out.


----------



## Axilrod (May 26, 2012)

Oh and OP, the only lens I would consider using IS for video with is the 100L Macro, it's one of the few Canon lenses with Hybrid IS (electronic and mechanical) and it works very well. Still makes a bit of noise, but not as bad as traditional IS.


----------



## DanielG. (May 26, 2012)

Another video+IS question:
When in movie mode, my 5D3's IS keeps running even when I'm in the menu or in playback mode. Turning the movie/still switch back to the right makes the IS stop.
Is this a bug or do other EOS models behave the same way? Having the IS running when viewing the menu is kind of a battery waste.


----------

